# استفسار عن خلايا



## محمد بن عيسى (23 أغسطس 2006)

*استفسار عن خلايا الوقود*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
إخواني أرجوا منكم تزويدي بمعلومات حول(fuel cell)
(مثلا ..فوائدها, عيوبها ,كفائتها,استخداماتها...........الخ)
سواء كتبا او مواقع ويا حبذا باللغة الانجليزية 
ولكم جزيل الشكر
والسلام عليكم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (25 أغسطس 2006)

*متأسف للتأخر في الإجابة*

نبذة سريعة عنها :


شهد منتصف القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي اختراع تقنية خلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية في إنجلترا على يد السير وليام روبرت جروف، ولكن نظرا لعدم جدوى استخدامه في تلك الفترة، ظل هذا الاختراع حبيس الأدراج لأكثر من 130 سنة تقريبا، وعادت خلايا الوقود مرة أخرى للحياة في عقد الستينيات، وذلك عندما طورت شركة «جنرال إليكتريك» خلايا تعمل على توليد الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لإطلاق سفينتي الفضاء الشهيرتين «أبوللو» و«جيمني»، بالإضافة إلى توفير مياه نقية صالحة للشرب، كانت الخلايا في تلك المركبتين كبيرة الحجم وباهظة التكلفة، لكنها أدت مهامها دون وقوع أي أخطاء، واستطاعت أن توفر تيارا كهربائيا وكذلك مصدرا للمياه النقية الصالحة للشرب. ومن الممكن أن نعقد مقارنة بين تقنية خلايا الوقود الهيدروجينية وبطارية السيارة، من حيث فكرة دمج عنصري الهيدروجين والأكسيجين لإنتاج الكهرباء، لكن في حين أن البطاريات تتولى تخزين الوقود والعامل المؤكسد بداخلها مما يستوجب إعادة شحنها من حين لآخر، فإن خلايا الوقود تعمل بصفة مستمرة لأن وقودها والأكسجين يأتيان من مصادر خارجية، كما أن خلايا الوقود في حد ذاتها ليست سوى رقائق مسطحة تنتج كل واحدة منها فولطاً كهربائياً واحداً، وهذا يعني أنه كلما زاد عدد الرقائق المستخدمة كلما زادت قوة الجهد الكهربائي. مبدأ عمل الخلية :

1. ينساب الوقود الهيدروجيني على صفيحة المصعد ، في الوقت الذي ينساب فيه الأوكسجين على الصفيحة المقابلة و هي المهبط .

2. يسبب غشاء الفصل ( catalyst ) و الذي يوجد منها عدة أنواع منها ما يصنع من البلاتين انشقاق جزيء الهيدروجين إلى ذرتين تنشق كل منهما إلى أيون موجب , و الكترون سالب .

3. تسمح صفيحة المحلل ( electrolyte ) فقط بمرور الأيونات ( البروتونات ) حاملة الشحنات الموجبة عبرها في حين تمنع مرور الاكترونات ، فتقوم هذه الأخيرة بالحركة عبر دارة وصل خارجية موصولة مع المهبط فتتحرك الالكترونات نحو المهبط فينشأ تيار كهربائي .

4. على المهبط تتحد الأيونات الهيدروجينية الموجبة مع الكتروناتها السالبة و مع الأوكسجين ليتشكل الماء الذي يتدفق خارج الخلية .


إن النماذج البسيطة التي تصنع منها الخلية الهيدروجينية و المستخدمة في وسائط النقل تنتج حوالي 1.16 Volt لذلك يتم وصل عدد كبير من الخلايا لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية المطلوبة . يبين الشكل المجاور خلية هيدروجينية :






ولن أتابع لأن المزيد ستجده في الكتاب التالي على الرابط التالي:

http://ar.wikibooks.org/wiki/خلايا_الوقود


تحياتي


----------



## محمد بن عيسى (28 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك م. محمد الكردي
وجزاك الله خيرا
:77:


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 أغسطس 2006)

محمد بن عيسى قال:


> شكرا لك م. محمد الكردي
> وجزاك الله خيرا
> :77:




العفو أخي الكريم

يمكنك زيارة مشاركة كتب إلكترونية في مجال الطاقة بالضغط على الصورة في توقيعي

فهناك عدة كتب في مجال خلايا الوقود

تحياتي


----------



## مصعب السروي (29 أغسطس 2006)

الواحد كان نفسة يفيد ولكن احمد لله استفاد


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (29 أغسطس 2006)

مصعب السروي قال:


> الواحد كان نفسة يفيد ولكن احمد لله استفاد




أخي الكريم بوسعك طرح كل ما تحب فلعل أن يكون لديك شيء جديد ومفيد

تحياتي


----------



## المغربي الرباطي (4 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
أقدم لكم هذا الرابط يحولكم على موضوع خاص بالهدروجين وخلايا الاحتراق
http://www.cnr.ac.ma/teer/publications/h2fcarabe.htm

مع تحياتي الخالصة


----------

